# AKG K 530 vs Teufel Aureol Massive



## Trissi010 (15. September 2010)

Hi ;D

ich habe vor mir ne neue Soundkarte zu holen (Xonar DX höhstwahrscheinlich)

und dazu den passenden KH zum zocken (mit Clipmikro)

weil ich höhsten 70 Euro bezahlen will für die KH kommen diese beiden eig nur ins rennen 

1.AKG K 530 (weis)
2.Teufel Aureol Massive

sie sollen 90% zum zocken seihen !

der Teufel hat schon nen kleinen Vorteil den er ist Ohrumschliesend ;P

hoffe jemand kennt diese vllt beide und kann mal was dazu schreiben 

MfG Trissi010
 *
*


----------



## Herbboy (15. September 2010)

Wirst Du dann NUR die Kopfhörer benutzen? Vlt. isses nämlich besser, sich dann teurere zu nehmen, die aber USB haben, also nen eigenen Soundchip?


----------



## Trissi010 (15. September 2010)

ne werd auch mal boxen benutzen ;D

mit soundkarte ist schon gut so ;D

jetzt nur noch die Wahl zwischen den beiden


----------



## Whitey (15. September 2010)

Den Teufel hatte ich selbst schon auf dem Kopf, ich hab einem Kumpel damals den Kopfhörer bestellt. Vom Tragekomfort her ist der Kopfhörer sehr gut, ich persönlich finde sogar besser als bei meinem Sennheiser, vom Klang her habe ich den Bass relativ aufdringlich empfunden, es kann sein das die Höhen nicht so genau waren wie bei meinem Sennheiser (kann mich aber auch irren, ist leider schon länger her). 

Ps: Der Kumpel ist voll zufrieden mit dem Teufel, er hört aber nur Musik damit.


----------



## Trissi010 (15. September 2010)

k danke schonmal 

steht bei vielen das der bass etwas "derbe" seih aber lässt sich das nicht mit dem treiber der asus karte einstellen oder so ?


----------



## Whitey (15. September 2010)

Trissi010 schrieb:


> lässt sich das nicht mit dem treiber der asus karte einstellen oder so ?



Doch sicher kann man das einstellen, die Frage ist nur wie detailiert der Hoch und Mittelton bereich ist, denn ich denke das ist beim Zocken für die Ortung wichtiger als der Bass.


----------



## Trissi010 (15. September 2010)

k und wo seh ich das ?


----------



## Whitey (15. September 2010)

Trissi010 schrieb:


> k und wo seh ich das ?



Sehen tut man sowas leider garnicht, entweder du hörst dir die Kopfhörer selbst an und machst dir selbst ein Urteil über die Qualität oder urteilst nach Tests im Internet.

Hier ein Test zum AKG K 530:

TEST: Kopfhörer AKG K 530 - viel Hörspaß für wenig Geld?  (25.01.2007)

und hier zum Teufel:

TEST: Teufel Stereo-Kopfhörer AC 9050 PH (16.02.2009)


----------



## Trissi010 (15. September 2010)

gut ! 

werd mir höhstwarscheinlich beide bestellen und eins zurück schikcen bei Amazon 

aber ich werd doch mit beiden einen besseren Ingame-Sound haben als mit diesem Headset Gaming Headset SteelSeries 7H: Amazon.de: Games oder ?


----------



## Whitey (15. September 2010)

Trissi010 schrieb:


> aber ich werd doch mit beiden einen besseren Ingame-Sound haben als mit diesem Headset Gaming Headset SteelSeries 7H: Amazon.de: Games oder ?



Oh, das kann ich dir nicht sagen, ich weiss nur dass das 7H ziemlich gut bei PCGH im Test abgeschnitten hat aber wie es im vergleich mit den beiden andern ist weiss ich leider nicht.


----------

